# Yay, I finally have nails!



## Mimi84 (May 11, 2008)

No gel overlays, tips or anything..just a french manicure. I'm soo excited! After years of never having any nails, I finally stopped biting them and with the help of my vitamins, they grew out nice and strong.


----------



## kellianne76 (May 11, 2008)

They look so pretty. I wish my nails would grow.


----------



## ticki (May 12, 2008)

very pretty. congrats!


----------



## katana (May 12, 2008)

Congrats!! I still have a habit of biting mine!


----------



## KatJ (May 12, 2008)

Good for you. That is quite an accomplishment.


----------



## greeneyedangel (May 12, 2008)

I am growing mine out as well. Did you use anything to strengthen them- like a nail hardener of any type? I'm using 1 from Sally Hansen although my nails are still a little too soft.


----------



## Mimi84 (May 12, 2008)

Thanks ladies!

I just used some regular clear base while I was growing them out. What really help was the hair, skin and nails vitamins that I was taking (Rite Aid brand) because prior to that my nails were thin and brittle. The key vitamin is biotin.


----------



## Bec688 (May 12, 2008)

They look lovely


----------



## Andi (May 12, 2008)

your nails look gorgeous! I also started taking Skin/Hair/Nail vitamins with an extra high dose of silica (I believe like 1 month ago) and I THINK my nails are starting to grow stronger. They were not really thin or brittle to begin with, just a little.

How long have you been taking those vitamins for?


----------



## Adrienne (May 12, 2008)

Good for you!! If i ever want nails that nice I'd have to get pregnant again lol


----------



## bella1342 (May 13, 2008)

Very nice, they look so strong and healthy!


----------



## MACGin (May 13, 2008)

That's awesome! I have perpetually weak nails due to biting them when I was younger. Now though, they are pretty long and getting relly strong. I make smoothies every morning and I put vegan vitamin powder in them along with Flax (the liquid variety that you can buy in the grocery stores) the flax makes them grow FAST!


----------



## magosienne (May 13, 2008)

your nails look great !


----------



## mariascreek (May 13, 2008)

they looks so great!!! congrats.


----------



## Mimi84 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks again ladies!


----------



## -Liz- (May 17, 2008)

good for you!! i wish mine grew lol


----------



## bulbul (May 19, 2008)

they looks great lucky you


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

Your lucky your nails are so pretty! I wish mine would grow out like that!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jul 17, 2008)

they're so pretty! must be nice. . .


----------



## gabismith73 (Jul 17, 2008)

very goregeous nails! congrats, they do look awesome!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 17, 2008)

They are so pretty!


----------

